# New to the algarve



## Blute69 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi I have just moved to Portugal and settling in Albufeira, I bought a furnished house and have received my shipment from UK and have lots of furniture and home items that are duplicated and need to sell, like sofas, fridge freezer, king divan bed, iron and ironing board, does anyone know where I can sell? 
I have posted on OLX and custojusto.pt but no joy!! 

Thank you 
D


----------



## chrisdepper (May 27, 2015)

There are Portugal Buy/Sell groups on Facebook. Just search "Portugal Items For Sale".


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Good advice from Chris and I'll add that if you're not worried about the money, you can always donate some things to your local Bombeiros who will sell the items to raise funds for themselves. 

In case you don't know who the Bombeiros are, they're the VOLUNTARY fire, rescue & ambulance service that keeps us all safe........ and are absolute heroes. 

Hardly a year goes by that some of them give their lives for us so they're an extremely worthy cause.


----------

